# Band cutting lenght to keep correct active lenght after tying both ends.



## Hammmertime (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi to all. I'm new here so here is a couple of stupid questions

Couldn't find anything about this, so...

I bought torque slingshot and gzk 1mm band material.

My draw lenght is 34inch or 86cm.

So how do i cut my bands to keep active lenght correct(?), i mean, if i want 30/20 tapered band how much extra material have i to leave to both ends for tying band to pounch and slingshot and keep correct active lenght.

I read discussion about effective setups on "hunting setup" topic, but this left me a little confused.

Sorry my english, but i hope you guys got the point


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello and welcome.

I would start with a 5 x stretch factor. (you might find you want to stretch it more)
So for your draw, you would want a 6.8 inch active length. 
Cut your rubber 7.8 inches long, that gives you a 1/2 inch for each tie.

If you tie your pouch on first, you can easily make sure you have the correct active length when you tie your bands on your catty.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Hammmertime (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks . I'll do that


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I like 6:5 so I cut 8 like Im said gives u room to tie pouch and forks but keep in mind not all rubber stretches out the same so if your a little long u can fix that at your forks say old story I cut it three times still to short another thing if u r long and short on rubber a break at pouch give u a re tie


----------

